# DEN OF IMAGINATION - Tyranid World, Eaters PL



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Guys.

Had a long break form forums so now I'm back with a cool project.
The guy that once ordered the Nightlord Diorama form DoI now is back and hes out for blood.
Blood on Khorne Warriors hands. The Tyranid Slayer World Eaters! Seven brutal models. Six Termis and a Kick Ass Dread.
This is going to rock!

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/08/khorne-eaters.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Again, I can't wait to see more  Have you though of using Puppets War's 'Planet Devourers shoulder pads?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I'm very excited to see where this is going to go! Where is that shield from on the middle guy in the first pic?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

It's from this guy



Brovatar.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah that's right it is too, a fine choice, love that mini.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad to help.

New Day new colors. Still have to edge highlight the armor and give some freehand touch-ups on it. a long road ahead of me here. What do you guys think of an idea to put a Hive Yyrants head on the Termi lords back ?

Blog: http://goo.gl/uhcP2d





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.

PS: Check the studios Facebook page and get ready for the Big Bang Week It's coming and it's coming fast.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

You need to post up some airbrush tutorials man. The wrk you guys do is just ridiculous


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Another great project, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bloody nora that is a vivid red! Are we talking freshly killed head or long dead trophy head on the termie lords back?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Bloody nora that is a vivid red! Are we talking freshly killed head or long dead trophy head on the termie lords back?


Lol only person ive every heard use that saying is James May.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Man your work is awesome. Really interested to see how that red turns out with the highlights being rather orange.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

stuff said:


> Man your work is awesome. Really interested to see how that red turns out with the highlights being rather orange.


Yeah I did the edge highlight in yellow now but i think i need to darker it on the dreadnought. WHat do you think?

Hey guys more and more color on the Khorne guys Check it. Really like how the true metallic gold is coming along. What do you guys think?

BLOG: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/09/golden-rage.html





































PS: Check our YouTube Promo: 




Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really really like the Zhufor conversion. I, myself, am a huge fan of the miniature but don't like the axe included with the model whatsoever. 

I was wondering if I could have your blessing to copy your Zhufor and his pose. I doubt it would look half as good as yours, given my limited conversion and painting skills. :grin: I have the same axe you used, and overall I think this is waaay cooler looking than the standard mini. Amazing work over all, can't wait to see them finished.

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Loving these minis as i always do with DOI stuff and tbh, if i may, i do think that the dreads yellow highlights are a bit to much maybe a softer yellow to orange? Just watched your demo vid to which was cool to see how you guys work and i sound track well .......... DUBSTEP always a winner in my book (try using zomboy if you do an others or do you produce your own soundtracks?)


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, I could say a lot. But the model dose it for me so... stay a while and take a look...




























Those guys need some gold!










Full gallery: [BLOG]

P.s. If you don't want to miss anything follow us on Facebook.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Your painting is brilliant. But I'm a little confused. The models are dedicated to khorne but the cape has a word bearers insignia.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Your painting is brilliant. But I'm a little confused. The models are dedicated to khorne but the cape has a word bearers insignia.



I was thinking this. Although the work is truely awe inspiring it throws some confusion into the matter with the cape. Is this an over sight or just a mistake? either way the work, like i say, is great but confusing.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Your painting is brilliant. But I'm a little confused. The models are dedicated to khorne but the cape has a word bearers insignia.





Dorns Legacy said:


> I was thinking this. Although the work is truely awe inspiring it throws some confusion into the matter with the cape. Is this an over sight or just a mistake? either way the work, like i say, is great but confusing.



SHIT SHIT HIST I messed up Lolz i even didn't know what is the symbol for world bearers. Thanks Guys will have to do a different symbol in the fire ^^


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Brovatar said:


> SHIT SHIT HIST I messed up Lolz i even didn't know what is the symbol for world bearers. Thanks Guys will have to do a different symbol in the fire ^^



A quick fix could be to get rid of the horns elongate the jaw and add a planet into the mouth bringing the world eaters iconography back on track, but this could be more hassle than just starting the cape again.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Guys so the Termi unit is Ready to KILL!
Now time to finish up the Dread and we are good 2go!

More Picks: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/10/terminate-tyranids.html














































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucking stunning! The green power weapon blades really give a nice counter point to the red and gold/ I'm excited to the see the Dread!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello everyone.

The project is completed so i guess time to post on the forums ey ^^
Here they are in all there tyranid slaying glory ^^.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/10/slay-tyranids.html

YouTube: 































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

So impressive! Absolutely gorgeous models and paint jobs!

1. How do you do it?

2. How much time did you spend on the models?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Miami said:


> So impressive! Absolutely gorgeous models and paint jobs!
> 
> 1. How do you do it?
> 
> 2. How much time did you spend on the models?


1. Full time job
2. About 16-32 h on one model.


----------

